# stock HP for an ABA?



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

i searched and nothing came up. maybe i wasn't using the right words, idk, but can someone tell me:
- the stock HP for a 2.0 ABA? *Answered*
- do they have forged pistons?
- if so, how thick are the tops? 
- can they be dished to lower compression?


_Modified by ZachRabbit at 5:52 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (ZachRabbit)*

1 million horsepower.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (TheMajic86GTI)*

anyone?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (ZachRabbit)*

115hp


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_115hp

thank you sir.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (ZachRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZachRabbit* »_i searched and nothing came up. maybe i wasn't using the right words, idk, but can someone tell me:
- the stock HP for a 2.0 ABA? *Answered*
- do they have forged pistons? *NO (although some say certain ones did have them)* 
- if so, how thick are the tops? 
- can they be dished to lower compression? *(Just spend the money and get some low comp JE forged pistons)*

_Modified by ZachRabbit at 5:52 PM 4-5-2010_
 
Wut are u trying to achieve by lowering the compression?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_ 
Wut are u trying to achieve by lowering the compression?

Im gonna stab in the dark and guess boosting.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
Im gonna stab in the dark and guess boosting.









annnnd there you go. lol.

and i'd love to just go out and blow some cash on some JE pistons but i don't have that kind of money... i'm 20 years old and working at a factory for like $8/hr. 
just not going to happen right now.

if i can't dish the pistons then i will just figure something else out, and leave boost out. my dad has been doing engines for 24 years i'm sure we can figure some stuff out.


_Modified by ZachRabbit at 6:42 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (ZachRabbit)*

lots of people have turbo'd the aba without even dropping compression (boosted 10:1 sounds crazy, i know, but it's been done).
i think c2's stage1 kit doesn't even drop compression. stage2 includes a head spacer iirc. maybe you could buy that.
some people stack head gaskets and have good results. i'd imagine you'd want to go arp if you go that route
another popular option is to drop a pl/9a 16v head on. will land you at a nice cushy 8:1


----------



## david duchovny (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (ziddey)*

aba's are not actually 10:1. They're actually 9.5:1. 
You can easily run two head gaskets to get where you want. Ziddey, Honda's run higher than 10:1 and can be boosted, same for any motor. It's just a matter of controlling intake temps, timing, fueling, and engine temps.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (david duchovny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_some people stack head gaskets and have good results. i'd imagine you'd want to go arp if you go that route


_Quote, originally posted by *david duchovny* »_ You can easily run two head gaskets to get where you want. 

X2 this is going to be ur cheapest option....Not the best but cheapest and it will work!!! For some time anyways...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (TheMajic86GTI)*

bolt a 16v head on it, drops your compression right where it needs to be, and it flows like 3 times better than the 8v head. thats the way to build a turbo ABA right there. get yourself a 93-early 97 ABA, they were the ones with forged crank and rods. none of them came with forged pistons tho. the pistons are already dished, and i would not dish them anymore. just throw the 16v head on there, it will be a ripper.
but another thing, you dont just "throw the head on" there is actually some parts you gotta source, and things you gotta change on the ABA bottom end. but its not hard. theres an awesome write up on how to do it in the hybrid/swap forum. ABA16vT


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: stock HP for an ABA? (david duchovny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david duchovny* »_aba's are not actually 10:1. They're actually 9.5:1. 
You can easily run two head gaskets to get where you want. Ziddey, Honda's run higher than 10:1 and can be boosted, same for any motor. It's just a matter of controlling intake temps, timing, fueling, and engine temps. 

Actually ABA's ARE 10 to 1 at least mine was when I cc'd it prior to freshening it up. I knocked .025" off the head and now it's 10.3 to 1 Also to set the record straight GERMAN built OBD1 ABA's have forged pistons. All OBD1 ABA's have forged crankshafts and all VW 4 cylinders use forged rods. OBD1 ABA's also have oil squirters.
10 lbs of boost with a small (1.8T or G60) intercooler and a standalone ECU will work just fine on a 10 to 1 motor.


----------

